# Windows VPS by SOLVPS® - SSD VPS - Server 2008 / 2012 - Instant Setup in USA & UK



## Gaiacom_LC (Nov 12, 2015)

*SolVPS*: Windows 10 VPS Hosting is Now Available! 


Available VPS Hosting Locations: 


USA VPS - *New York City* (Visit site to view UK VPS hosting speed test information)
UK VPS - *London* (Visit site to view NYC VPS hosting speed test information)


-


*Supercharge your apps and services with SSD VPS hosting.*
SSD VPS instances are connected to all-SSD storage arrays that power each VPS. Arrays utilize RAID10 storage-mirroring technology to maintain data parity and throughput performance. The key features of SSD VPS hosting are:


Drastically improved I/O availability for all applications

Storage read+write performance at speeds up to 2 GB/s

Improved overall system performance

*Included* with all of our VPS hosting packages



---> Choose A Package Below, or Build a Custom VPS --->



*Micro VPS*
$4.48 with coupon 10FORWHT
*128 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM)
*5 GB* of SSD VPS storage
*1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores


_1 Minute Setup in New York or London_


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lite VPS*
$10.71 with coupon 10FORWHT
*512 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM)
*15 GB* of SSD VPS storage
*2x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores
*Linux* or *Windows*


_1 Minute Setup in New York or London_


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Basic VPS*
$21.51 with coupon 10FORWHT
*1 GB* of memory (DDR3 RAM)
*30 GB* of SSD VPS storage
*2x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores
*Linux* or *Windows*


_1 Minute Setup in New York or London_


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Advanced VPS*
$42.21 with coupon 10FORWHT
*2 GB* of memory (DDR3 RAM)
*60 GB* of SSD VPS storage
*4x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores
*Linux* or *Windows*


_1 Minute Setup in New York or London_



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



More Details: VPS Pricing


*We Accept*: PayPal, Credit/Debit Card, Skrill (Moneybookers), Bitcoin



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Add-ons: 


cPanel
Plesk
Installatron (FREE)
Microsoft Office
RDS (Remote Desktop Services)
Microsoft Exchange
+ More! 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



SolVPS specializes in high-performance Linux and Windows VPS hosting. Since 2013 we have been delivering the *fastest* VPS hosting available in New York, USA and London, UK, based on our *pure SSD platform.* We guarantee:


+ _*24x7 Technical Support*_
    Standing by around-the-clock to assist.


+ _*30 Day Full Refund Guarantee*_
    Available to all new signups. Terms that protect YOU.


+ _*99.99% Uptime*_
    Continuous uptime is guaranteed by our *99.99% SLA*.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thank you for your interest in our services. Please don't hesitate to contact sales [@] solvps.com with questions.


SolVPS.com - Linux VPS - Windows VPS


----------

